# Tamiya AS-20 substitute?



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Tamiya AS-20 insignia white spray paint seems to be on backorder everywhere I look. Is there something close available?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

If you don't mind airbrushing, mix Flat White and Deck Tan.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I've been trying to score some AS-20 for myself. I JUST managed to finish my Anigrand ISD with the stock I had on hand.

These Tamiya droughts happen every three years or so -- and it's not just AS-20 (though that is a popular shade for us starship modelers). My local hobby shop is also out of Tamiya primer, and several other shades as well. 



Hopefully the current drought won't last as long as the last one.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> If you don't mind airbrushing, mix Flat White and Deck Tan.


Any idea what percentages of each? It almost seems like it should have some blue to it from the pieces I have already painted...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> My local hobby shop is also out of Tamiya primer, and several other shades as well.


I don't know what you're LHS is, but I noticed Smith Brothers in Northridge was running short on Tamiya sprays.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Seems like the ingredient content issue has struck again. Talked to the LHS owner today and Tamiya themselves are out of many colors, and none of the main wholesalers have them either and don't excpect more from Japan any time soon until whatever issue it is is resolved (again)


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Seems like the ingredient content issue has struck again. Talked to the LHS owner today and Tamiya themselves are out of many colors, and none of the main wholesalers have them either and don't excpect more from Japan any time soon until whatever issue it is is resolved (again)



I love Tamiya, but as I've run out of Tamiya paints, I've been replacing them with Vallejo equivalents. I am really loving Vallejo.


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Any idea what percentages of each? It almost seems like it should have some blue to it from the pieces I have already painted...


I've heard 5 (or 4) white to 1 tan. I figure I'll go 4/1, and if it's too tan, I'll throw in the fifth.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.houseofhobbies.com/tasppainwhas.html
-Jim G.G.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Gigitty.....my buddy Andy in Japan just ordered Tamiya AS-20 from Amazon Japan and is having it sent to my house!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

seaQuest said:


> I don't know what you're LHS is, but I noticed Smith Brothers in Northridge was running short on Tamiya sprays.


Either KitKraft or Burbank's House of Hobbies. Both are still low on Tamiya.


----------

